# Dell vostro 5568 (Unlocking help)



## laxus2002 (Oct 17, 2021)

I have this laptop and i want to Undervolt but i have tried all the forums to get a guy who can mod or teach me how to mod my Uefi /bios to unlock volgtage control and use throttle stop?
"SHOULD I MOD THE LATEST BIOS OR A PREVIOS VERSION THAT IS CURRENTLY INSTALLED I AM ATTACHING THE CURRENT VERSION THAT I USE"
Here are my device specifications:- 
i5-7200u - @2.5-2.7ghz turbo@3.1ghz (i run at 2.5 becasue the games don't use that much and also my cpu throttles and shutts down the pc)
Geforce 940Mx (love this gpu it has much big room for improvements after underclock / overvolt oc)
8gb ram 2133 mhz
1tb HDD(soon going to replaced by an ssd 128 or 256 idk)

FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE READING THIS FOR THEIR OWN LAPTOP HERE IS WHAT I DID TO MAKE THE GAMING WORTH A WHILE WITHOUT UNDERVOLT

Things that i have tried and helped me in my laptop gaming :- it isn't my responsibility if you damage your device:-

1. Setting the powerplan to balanced an tweaking some settings pci powersaving set to off running gpu @2.5 
2. Using customized win 10 by ghost spectre (got rid of micro stuttering and some boost in fps)
3. Gpu tweak II setting temp limit @ 80 so that my Gpu doesn't keep downclocking and make my games lag (it's a quality of life fix however i might have done some more with it if i had the voltage control)
4. Disabling meltdown in ghost toolbox gave a 7-10 % performance boost (option exists only in ghost spectre os)

Hardware:-
First and foremost cleaned the laptop, installed cooling pads (those 400-600 rs strips it helped in temps but unfortunately i gave it to a repair guy to clean because i was lazy and that guy removed my previously installed pads so now i have tp buy them back and fit them in such a way that it doesn't do negative job on heat management) , Used cooler master regular thermal paste and brought a cooling fan for my laptop costed me around 1000 rs.


Game settings that helped me gain fps 
1. You can't find the difference between different shadow qualities
2. This Gpu can't render fog it dies while doing it (disable it via settings or just remove the files test it out but get rid of fogs .... Cs:Go player sigh XD)
3. Most you'll end up with a mix of low and high settings so don't expect much unless you overclock it with a good heat dissiapation setup


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is how to unlock CPU voltage control on many Dell laptops. I have zero experience doing this so I cannot help you further.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## laxus2002 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you but i already read that article and i did not get much also i have a single working machine in my home left. I have enough courage to do it despite the consequences but the problem is i don't know how to unbrick my laptop if anything goes wrong anyways appreciate the efforts you are the first person to reply in all of these forums.


----------



## mql (Oct 18, 2021)

laxus2002 said:


> I have this laptop and i want to Undervolt but i have tried all the forums to get a guy who can mod or teach me how to mod my Uefi /bios to unlock volgtage control and use throttle stop?
> "SHOULD I MOD THE LATEST BIOS OR A PREVIOS VERSION THAT IS CURRENTLY INSTALLED I AM ATTACHING THE CURRENT VERSION THAT I USE"
> Here are my device specifications:-
> i5-7200u - @2.5-2.7ghz turbo@3.1ghz (i run at 2.5 becasue the games don't use that much and also my cpu throttles and shutts down the pc)
> ...



If you follow the instructions in the video tutorial exactly, you will succeed: 10th Gen Intel Cpu 10300H Undervolt tutorial Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3


----------



## laxus2002 (Oct 18, 2021)

mql said:


> If you follow the instructions in the video tutorial exactly, you will succeed: 10th Gen Intel Cpu 10300H Undervolt tutorial Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3


Thanks bro ill try it out


----------



## laxus2002 (Oct 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Here is how to unlock CPU voltage control on many Dell laptops. I have zero experience doing this so I cannot help you further.
> 
> https://brendangreenley.com/undervo...als-battery-life-and-speed/#cpu-undervolt[/TH


If you follow the instructions in the video tutorial exactly, you will succeed: 10th Gen Intel Cpu 10300H Undervolt tutorial Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3

I tried to do it but i couldn't get the bios file so the above method mentioned in the guide and this video game me confidence so i did it finally i am going to add in the edit finally after months i am able to unlock underrvolting



unclewebb said:


> Here is how to unlock CPU voltage control on many Dell laptops. I have zero experience doing this so I cannot help you further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this method works all the way the other method is wehn you have the bios file in the guide it is very detailed and you get to create the dump file to further processes and you need to go with the dump file processes to do it on current machine however i tried both of the ending methods grubx64boot method and RU efi both works and for me the guide method was better



laxus2002 said:


> I have this laptop and i want to Undervolt but i have tried all the forums to get a guy who can mod or teach me how to mod my Uefi /bios to unlock volgtage control and use throttle stop?
> "SHOULD I MOD THE LATEST BIOS OR A PREVIOS VERSION THAT IS CURRENTLY INSTALLED I AM ATTACHING THE CURRENT VERSION THAT I USE"
> Here are my device specifications:-
> i5-7200u - @2.5-2.7ghz turbo@3.1ghz (i run at 2.5 becasue the games don't use that much and also my cpu throttles and shutts down the pc)
> ...





laxus2002 said:


> I have this laptop and i want to Undervolt but i have tried all the forums to get a guy who can mod or teach me how to mod my Uefi /bios to unlock volgtage control and use throttle stop?
> "SHOULD I MOD THE LATEST BIOS OR A PREVIOS VERSION THAT IS CURRENTLY INSTALLED I AM ATTACHING THE CURRENT VERSION THAT I USE"
> Here are my device specifications:-
> i5-7200u - @2.5-2.7ghz turbo@3.1ghz (i run at 2.5 becasue the games don't use that much and also my cpu throttles and shutts down the pc)
> ...


Thanks to this forum i was able to unlock undervolting and one more additional step if it still doesn't get unlocked after the process go to bios and you restore settings you'll find a new option ' FACTORY SETTINGS ' then select it boot into windows check your throttle stop  it now works


----------

